# Food Safety News - 05/05/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 5, 2021)

*Researchers say zero risk not possible in food safety*
By Joe Whitworth on May 05, 2021 12:05 am There is no such thing as zero risk when it comes to food safety, according to researchers. Consumers, industry and governments typically desire foods that are free of any risk but scientists said zero risk is unattainable in food production regardless of the severity of inactivation treatments or stringency of sampling programs. Risk-based approaches such... Continue Reading


*Past week was spent containing raw milk problem in upstate New York*
By News Desk on May 05, 2021 12:03 am New York Department of Agriculture and Markets officials have spent the past week containing possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination from the Breese Hollow Dairy at Hoosick Falls, NY. Consumers of raw milk from the Rensselaer County dairy are urged not to drink the unpasteurized milk because of the contamination. The warning came from New York Ag... Continue Reading


*FSIC says handwashing is best way to mitigate gastro risks*
By News Desk on May 05, 2021 12:01 am Good handwashing is more effective than hand sanitizer use in reducing the risk of getting norovirus, according to the Food Safety Information Council (FSIC). Hand sanitizers are effective against reducing COVID-19 but have little effect on the spread of norovirus. Frequently washing hands with soap and warm water for 20 seconds and drying with a paper... Continue Reading


*Some Michelina’s spaghetti recalled because of undeclared allergen*
By News Desk on May 04, 2021 06:31 pm Bellisio Foods Inc. of Jackson, OH, is recalling almost 4,000 pounds of spaghetti with meat sauce because of misbranding and an undeclared allergen, the USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announced today. The product contains soy, a known allergen, which is not declared on the product label. The frozen, not-ready-to-eat (NRTE) spaghetti with meat sauce... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: How hot does a food safety lawyer cook – High! As Doug Powell says, ‘stick it in’*
By Bill Marler on May 04, 2021 01:37 pm I was managing the barbecue last night cooking chicken breasts. Of course, before they hit the grill, I had carefully removed them from the plastic-covered tray from the store, and placed them into a triple-strength plastic bag to marinate a bit. I washed my hands and counters along the way and dried all with paper... Continue Reading


----------

